# ASUS Xonar Phoebus Richtig einstellen



## LexFalk (24. Oktober 2014)

Hallo liebe Community hier bei PC Games Hardware.
Wie ihr mit sicherheit seht bin ich komplett neu hier und dies ist mein erster thread weil mich das internet doch tatsächlich mit meinem aktuellem problem allein gelassen hat  also google ist nun nicht mehr mein bester freund :p

Hier mein problemchen:
Hab mir die ASUS Xonar Phoebus besorgt aber ich schaffe es nicht das mein Roccat Kave 5.1 auch wirklich 5.1 sound ausgibt... alles läuft über die beiden front speaker und ich kann auch im treiber nicht auswählen das ich ein 5.1 headset habe.

Und auf Simuliertes 5.1 hab ich noch nie bock gehabt

Danke für die hilfe im vorraus :p


----------



## WaldemarE (24. Oktober 2014)

Moin Moin und Willkommen im Forum,
leider muss ich dir sagen das bei dir wohl das ganze Marketing von Roccat super funktioniert hat. Du fragst dich jetzt bestimmt warum und das kann ich dir ganz leicht beantworten.
Echter 5.1 Klang brauch raum und ist mit Kopfhörern einfach nicht zu Realisieren, darum sind und werden Surroundsimulationen immer besser sein als "echte" Surroundkopfhörer, weil die Simulationen mit versetzten abspielen und verschiedenen Lautstärken des Klangs dem Hirn vorgaukeln es wäre man Mittendrin, was bei 5.1 nicht so ist. Am besten liest du dich hier etwas ein http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/191718-einkaufsfuehrer-headsets-und-kopfhoerer.html

Mal eine frage von mir, kannst du das Kave noch zurück geben? Da du mit Phoebus eine super Basis hast um dir ein guten Kopfhörer zu kaufen um mit dem Kave mal gepflegt denn Boden aufzuwischen.


----------



## LexFalk (24. Oktober 2014)

Hey danke für die Antwort.
Ne mein Kave ist schon 2,5 jährchen alt das geht leider nicht mehr.

Mir geht es bei der Sache auch hauptsächlich mal darum das alle von den 3 Audio Klinken des Headsets genutzt werden. Aber das mit dem Simulierten sound sollte ich glaube ich echt nochmal überdenken und mir ein neueres Headset holen. Algemein bin ich mit diesen allerdings echt zufrieden


----------



## Micman09 (24. Oktober 2014)

Ja das war ich auch. Bis ich den dt 770pro gehört habe. Da musste ich feststellen was das kave für einen matschsound hat. 
Um die qualität deiner soundkarte zu hören benötigst du einen kopfhörer mit guter soundqualität. 
Das ist ein unterschied wie tag und nacht


----------



## Pixy (24. Oktober 2014)

Du musst einfach nur das Dolby Home Theater einstellen und den Kopfhörer-Bereich aktivieren.
Ich sende ein Screen per Link mit.

Unten rechts, unter dem kleinen Pfeil, dort findest du das Programm.
Hoffe natürlich, dass dein Headset Klinkenstecker hat.

Hier ein Bild von meinen Einstellungen, dies gilt natürlich nur, in Verbindung mit Kopfhörer.

Bei Musik, sind es natürlich wieder andere Einstellungen.
Erst recht, wenn man über Boxen hört.
Die Soundkarte will natürlich mit ordentlichen Equipment versorgt werden.

Für Logibrüllwürfel und andere Billigteile, ist die Soundkarte schlicht zu gut und unterfordert.
Headset bzw. Kopfhörer, die voll ausgekostet werden möchten, liegen locker im Preis von 200€ aufwärts.

Alles darunter, würde auch eine günsterige Karte tun.


----------



## LexFalk (24. Oktober 2014)

Zitieren Funktion übersehen xD 

Shame on me >.<


----------



## LexFalk (24. Oktober 2014)

Pixy schrieb:


> Du musst einfach nur das Dolby Home Theater einstellen und den Kopfhörer-Bereich aktivieren.
> Ich sende ein Screen per Link mit.
> 
> Unten rechts, unter dem kleinen Pfeil, dort findest du das Programm.
> ...


 
Nun auch dir ein Danke für die Antwort 

Ich hab boxen ja... "Boxen" also Brüllwürfel  ich hab mir den arsch abgelacht  

Die Soundkarte ist nun schonmal da xD Der preis lag bei... 150 oder 250 damals... 
Und deine Einstellungen... auch dafür danke aber es ging ja darum über alle 3 Klinkenstecken etwas zu hören nicht nur über die front speaker.


----------



## Pixy (24. Oktober 2014)

LexFalk schrieb:


> auch dafür danke aber es ging ja darum über alle 3 Klinkenstecken etwas zu hören nicht nur über die front speaker.



Achso, ja hier ein paar neue Screens.
Mit rechter Maustaste kommst du zu den Einstellungen.

Und unten rechts, unter den Soundkonfigurationen, kannst du die selbe Einstellung finden, bzw. du musst den "Flex Bass" aktivieren, sonst hast du unter deinem Soundsystem schlicht keinen Bass.

Bild 1

Bild 2


----------



## LexFalk (25. Oktober 2014)

Pixy schrieb:


> Achso, ja hier ein paar neue Screens.
> Mit rechter Maustaste kommst du zu den Einstellungen.
> 
> Und unten rechts, unter den Soundkonfigurationen, kannst du die selbe Einstellung finden, bzw. du musst den "Flex Bass" aktivieren, sonst hast du unter deinem Soundsystem schlicht keinen Bass.
> ...


 
ja nochmals danke allerdings.... 
Erkennt er das nur als Headset und nicht als Lautsprecher

Und hier ein Bild von meinen Wiedergabegeräten

Ich danke dir wirklich für die Hilfe und ich hoffe du kannst mir auch hier weiterhelfen Pixy
 LG Lex :3


----------



## Jeanboy (25. Oktober 2014)

Dann hast du es wahrscheinlich falsch angeschlossen... Du musst es an diesen Anschlüssen anschließen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechts von der kleinen Buchse:

1. Frei
2. Front
3. Sub
4. Rear


----------



## Pixy (25. Oktober 2014)

Das denke ich auch.
Es ist ja ausgegraut, als hätte er nix angeschlossen, deswegen würde ich das gleiche Vermuten, dass es falsch angeschlossen ist.


----------



## LexFalk (26. Oktober 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Dann hast du es wahrscheinlich falsch angeschlossen... Du musst es an diesen Anschlüssen anschließen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh ich bin doch echt bescheuert das mir das nicht aufgefallen ist... ich bin sooooo dumm *facepalm* 

Aber nun ist alles Wunderbärchen und ich muss nur noch ne gute einstellung Für Battlefield 4 finden xD 
Vielen Dank für euer aller hilfe 
LG Lex


----------

